# 1M Liability Insurance for under $400/Yr



## Sky I (Sep 22, 2004)

I am negotiating General Liability insurance for a million. This policy would be for independent, sole proprietor (not incorporated) contractors, Ya know, the work'in class :icon_cof: 
This would not include any vehicle coverage at this time, but I have em crunch'in numbers to include it @ 1M as an option.
*IF* 
the price for this was under $400.00 a year, would you be intrested???
Unfortunately, the only states that would be included (again, at this time) would be: KS, AR, TX and OK.
Please post your opinion!!
There is power in numbers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanx's


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

From Acuity 1M liability for a sat tech is and has been around $265-$375 per year in Iowa depending on experience. Maybe you could swing something with them(Acuity) in the states you are negotiating.


----------



## Sky I (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank You bigrick  
I am paying $900.00/Yr and have talked to others that are paying $1,200/Yr. The agent I was talking to told me thier cost for this coverage was $200.00/Yr. (why he told me that???). Since then I have been walking bull legg'ed :stickman: 
I will contact Acuity and see if they provide coverage in this area...and if so pass the word!!!!!
Thanks Again :wave:


----------



## mcglauch (Jan 7, 2004)

In Michigan I only pay about $260/yr with Farm Bureau


----------

